
Caviar Delivery Scam - inquiryaccount
A friend of mine works for a restaurant group in NYC and they like many they have had to respond by offering delivery to folks in order to keep some revenue flowing. He and I were chatting and he mentioned that lately, a large majority of high value ($500+) orders were fraudulent with the fraudster ordering things that can be resold such as high-value wine, liquor, etc that isn&#x27;t necessarily perishable. He says that the scams work like this:<p>1. The order comes in via Caviar usually with a ridiculous amount of booze. It is usually a courier delivery but looking back some have been picked up by &#x27;customers&#x27;.<p>2. There are some instances where the order gets canceled either by the scammer within the 2 min grace period post ordering of from the actual customer who had their account phished&#x2F;received some sort of alert&#x2F;and stopped the transaction.<p>Has anyone here in the HN community been impacted by such a scam on Caviar&#x2F;DoorDash? I am intrigued by it because there is obviously someone on the receiving end that&#x27;s ending up with a boatload of high-end booze and then offloading it somehow. Why wouldn&#x27;t Caviar just require folks to enter their CVV again before checking out as a security precaution?
======
xzcvczx
because apps are generally about getting people to pay for stuff without
thinking about it, requiring the CVV will likely have a noticable impact on
sales

